# Warjack Size Comparison?



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anybody know the Size comarison of a Protectarite WarJack? Both Sizes? ie. Same size as a Dreadnought, as a Sentinal, as a Terminator? Pic's would be nice, too


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I only have cygnar (I don't like any of the other factions. Khador are too brutal looking, Menoth are too "churchy" and Cryx are too slimy and spikey for the hell of it.)

Heavy jacks go on a 50mm rolled shoulder base. Smaller than a dread base (60mm).
There are some "Extreme" sculpts of jacks that do go on 60mm bases though (and these are huge chunks of expensive metal that outmass the older METAL SM dreadnoughts.).

Lights/mediums go on a 40mm base (terminator sized base) and are about terminator sized. Heavy jacks are roughly of a size to the old RT era SM dreads.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

What is this that you are talking about?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> What is this that you are talking about?


Warmachine, a table top miniatures game by privateer press. *LINK TO PRIVATEER PRESS WEBSITE*.


----------



## Wiggles (Apr 26, 2010)

I play 40k... love the fluff and all, but! Warmachine is my TRUE LOVE!!!! own like a billion points of cryx and i have Every RoS model released so far!!


----------

